# No sugar?



## sacedbysapp (Nov 15, 2017)

-any rub or sauce recipe with low to no sugar in them?


----------



## browneyesvictim (Nov 15, 2017)

For what? Nothing wrong with Salt and Pepper or Salt, Pepper, Onion and Garlic (SPOG).


----------



## uncle eddie (Nov 15, 2017)

For a low-sugar over the counter sauce - take a look at Maul's.


----------



## motocrash (Nov 15, 2017)

Just make your own rub.I never buy pre made rubs.


----------



## noboundaries (Nov 15, 2017)

This is the only rub I use any more on pork butts and ribs.  A little goes a long way.  I shigged it off the Internet and made a few changes.  It has sugar, but not much when you add everything together.  Don't substitute another seasoning salt for the Old Bay.  Trust me, that Old Bay makes all the difference in this rub.  

Pork Rub with Old Bay Seasoning - A Winner!

Edit: you don't have to do the marinating thing I mentioned below.  That was in my e-recipe file and I just copied it.  I've done many butts without the marinade and they still taste fantastic, just without the cherry edge. 

Note: used this on a 9.2 lb Hormel, pre-brined, bone-in pork butt.  The butt was marinated for 24 hours with tart cherry juice, teriyaki sauce, minced onion and garlic.  Applying it liberally I used about 2/3 to 3/4 of the amount shown below.  Smoked the butt with hickory for 19.5 hours.  THE FLAVOR WAS FANTASTIC!

Ingredients
2 Tbs Dark brown sugar
2 Tbs Paprika, sweet or smoked, your preference
1 Tbs Seasoning salt (Old Bay)
1 Tbs Kosher salt
1 Tbs chili powder
1 Tbs dry mustard
1/2 Tbs Fresh-ground black pepper
1/4 tsp ground ginger

Directions

1. Mix all ingredients in the order shown.  Stir with a spoon, breaking up any clumps.  Store in an airtight container.


----------



## phatbac (Nov 16, 2017)

If you are cooking beef (like ribs or roasts) and you want to use something besides SPOG or Worcestershire and pepper, try a steak seasoning like a Montreal or Chicago etc from Weber or McCormick grill mates. i wouldn't use on pork because i like sweeter flavors on pork. If you mix your own replace your fav recipe with brown sugar splenda. This will have a small amount of sugar but not much ( like 1g per serving).

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## motocrash (Nov 16, 2017)

Ray,I'd been thinking about using POM cherry in the past.Done deal.

Bill


----------

